# New 928WA - fuel stabilizer question



## JTC (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a local source of non-oxygenated (non ethanol) gas - so that is a good start. But do you recommend adding, Stabil, Seafoam, both, or none? 

Typically sits for a week or two between uses. I keep tank 1/2 to full. I shut off the fule valve after each use (at least as often as I can remember to). But only two gallons of gas at a time and will pour what is left into our car at end of season and buy fresh gas at start of next season. 

But let me know your thoughts around additives such as SeaFoam.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never used any type of fuel additives in anything I have ever used and never had any problems. I think one small bottle of 2 cycle oil I that I had did have some kind of stabilizer in it, but I think that came with something I bought.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's what Honda recommends:


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I think Robert has pretty much nailed it. I also buy only the non-ethanol fuel for all of my OPE, but I add Seafoam anyway. It can't hurt.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gas Stabilizing*



Blue Hill said:


> I think Robert has pretty much nailed it. I also buy only the non-ethanol fuel for all of my OPE, but I add Seafoam anyway. It can't hurt.


 I also use Seafoam in the gas can on 100% gas.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I've given up using Stabil for Ethanol and switched to using Startron. I had a blower stored over the summer, that ran when stored. And Had that Stabil in it. And ended up having to go thru the carb. SO I have switched to Startron.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Stabil has a couple of additives for the E10 gasoline. I gather is similar to Startron. I've been using the Stabil Marine formula as it's intended for on-going application (every fill up). 

I never drain the gasoline from any of my OPE, ever. I always have a little bit of additive in the gasoline and many of the 2 cycle oil have some sort of preservative quality.


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

why not use truefuel for the last tank?


----------

